# Anemon advice



## montescarlos (Apr 3, 2011)

i bout a anemon yesterday and in about five hrs i noticed it was shrinking. I has been half its size since. Should i worry is it dying?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

THey get like that when first put in the tank. They have to find a spot they like, and shock also, then they will puff out and look normal. But, on occasion if you see him do this down the road, don't worry either, they are porne to just shutting up for a day.
Saltwater Aquarium Invertebrates for Marine Aquariums: Sebae Anemone


----------

